# need help with MF50 starter bendix



## rothmans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi
I have MF50 Gas tractor.
Starter motor spins but bendix does not engage.
Starter is a Wilson rebuild Delco 1107226.

I took the starter out and dont see anything broken but havent pulled it apart yet.
If I hold the starter vertically with the bendix end of it downward the gear slides to the engage position, when I hold the starter upward the bendix slides back to the disengaged position, is that normal?
Does this starter have a solenoid driven bendix or not?
Can you tell me what might be wrong with the bendix and how to fix it?

This starter costs $400 so I want to fix it not buy one.

thanks


----------



## Dads_MH_girl (Jan 28, 2010)

*TRYING TO RESTORE A MH 50*

Trying to restore my dads MH 50!!!
Im doing it for my school shop class!!
i have about 15 weeks to do it!! but only 45 mins 5 days a week!!! any idea how to get it to move along nice and easy and fast??

Any idea on where i can find the paint and Decals needed for a MH 50?? and then where would be my best bet to find the front trim piece that gose on the hood?


Thanks for the help,
sam


----------

